# Ohio OIS



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm very glad the captain will be ok.... That being said, this one provides a very good learning experience for younger officers. The mistakes here are obvious and almost cost him his life.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

"Routine traffic stop..."

Great post! from 0 to 90 in one second.

CLEVELAND, Ohio (WOIO) - Police have now identified Elijah Collins III as the man killed by Sugarcreek officer, Captain Brian Dalton this past Wednesday in Tuscarawas County.

Collins was a 32-years-old truck driver from High Point, N.C.

Collins died of a gun shot injury according to the Tuscarawas Office of the Coroner. Dr. Cameron has released the name of the decedent involved in the incident in Sugarcreek.

The officer involved felt it was necessary to use lethal force after allegedly being stabbed with a screwdriver near TMK Farm Service.

Police said an altercation began after Dalton stopped a truck driver.

Captain Dalton was transported to Akron General Hospital by helicopter in stable condition and remains in the ICU.
Dalton has been an officer since 2011


----------

